# Fat man question



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

:nervous:

As a larger man (23st), I just wanted to see if any other larger people had them and how they found them day to day?

I've not been in one yet, hoping I fit ok as I want one. 
Need to go and see one an hope I fit )

Do you fit ok etc?
I went out in an older GTR a few years back an the seat belt only just fit, as in breath in JUST fit
Also had the same issue with an older style 350z.
I'm ok in other cars, didn't know if it was just old Jap cars as there a lot smaller people.

Anyway, embarrassing moment over haha


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Narrow, Japanese sports seats.

I'm 6 ft 2, 16 stone or so and sit more on top than in the seats.

That'll be your issue. Take one for a spin to see


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I***8217;m with Charlie on this, I***8217;m 6***8217;2 and 17-18st and pretty broad and I sit on as aposed to in the seats, the backs of the seats don***8217;t lend themselves nicely to the bigger lad. 

As stated, give it a go and see how you feel about being wedged in to the car lol


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

How tall are you?

I'm roughly 6 ft 1 and have big legs/wide feet and the GT-R has the best sitting position for me of all cars I've owned and driven, including performance (Mclaren was near impossible to get into).

It may mean you will need your seat all the way back in which case forget carrying an (adult?) passenger behind you.

Not sure if there are any changes in this regard between the older and newer cars.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

The Prestige leather seats on MY17 onwards are not as snugly fitting as the recaros so may be a better option.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Im 5ft 10 but 103 kg and I dont find the seats dig in anywhere but only have 34 waist, a lot of our USA guys are pretty big and they seem to fit just fine, if you need inspiration have a look at this clip


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> Im 5ft 10 but 103 kg and I dont find the seats dig in anywhere but only have 34 waist, a lot of our USA guys are pretty big and they seem to fit just fine, if you need inspiration have a look at this clip


Pahahahahaha that***8217;s a squeeze!!! 

5***8217;10 and a 103kg........ you must be the same shape as sponge bob or made of lead lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

No sponge Bob here LOL


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No problem at all, I'm a big handsome fella myself and I've been heaver than that in the past and one of the reasons why I chose to have a 35 over any other high performance/super car was the size, driving position, getting in and out and comfort won me over hands down, best advice go to view one or two and check it physically for size and comfort. Good luck with your hunt


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

My mates over 20 stone and hes fine in passenger seat


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Ex recreational bodybuilder i've lost weight just to be comfortable, I'm around 13st now. The black edition seats were worst for me. The Recaro seats are a slight improvement.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> No sponge Bob here LOL
> 
> View attachment 239522


Exactly like sponge bob....... as wide as you are tall lol 

I have black edition seats, a 51” chest (read 44” back and banging pair of tits) and the seats are just not as comfortable or well fitting as some seats, the backs are just too narrow and dig in.


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Blade1 said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> I'm roughly 6 ft 1 and have big legs/wide feet and the GT-R has the best sitting position for me of all cars I've owned and driven, including performance (Mclaren was near impossible to get into).
> 
> ...


I'm 5ft11

I normally sit back a little more than my best mate who is 6ft3, as I need the leg/belly room haha


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

dudersvr said:


> Im 5ft 10 but 103 kg and I dont find the seats dig in anywhere but only have 34 waist, a lot of our USA guys are pretty big and they seem to fit just fine, if you need inspiration have a look at this clip


I did have a Z4M a few years back haha


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Takamo said:


> No problem at all, I'm a big handsome fella myself and I've been heaver than that in the past and one of the reasons why I chose to have a 35 over any other high performance/super car was the size, driving position, getting in and out and comfort won me over hands down, best advice go to view one or two and check it physically for size and comfort. Good luck with your hunt


Great thanks 

I just did want to embarrass myself when looking at one and finding I did fit.

Need to go and see one now


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stu82 said:


> Great thanks
> 
> I just did want to embarrass myself when looking at one and finding I did fit.
> 
> Need to go and see one now


Don't be daft yourl easily fit in one


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

There was a guy who used to post on here that was at one of the Asda “On Your Marks” days that I went to - sumo69. He was a very large chap and I’d say he was easily more than your weight so you shouldn’t have a problem.


----------



## Stu82 (Apr 22, 2018)

Cheers guys


----------



## tgreer (Dec 2, 2017)

I've got the Recaro seats in MY11 car, and Whilst I'm only around 95/96kg and 5ft8, i have issues with my thighs sitting on the side bolsters to the point where driving longer than an hour hurts... I suspect thats just my stupid thighs though!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm 5'6" and 13 stone. I fit in okay.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm 6ft 5in and no problems with my height in the GTR. I'm around 16st (17st after Christmas lol) and find the seats in the 2010 black edition no problem. I have sat in a couple of upgraded seats like the Recaro Sportster CS and they were no good at all. I would be sat on the hard sides and no way I could deal with that. Also, the height was a problem even with the lowest custom rails. Okay for a 5ft 10in person but adding to sitting on the sides, I was touching the roof lining.

I remember a number of years ago wanting an S2000 Honda. Went for a viewing at a garage and I couldn't get in the car because of my height......how embarassing :chuckle:.


----------

